# African cichlids at LFS ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i was at my LFS and i saw a couple cichlids that i really like, the guy just tells me that they are african mixed cichlids. he cant say any breed or size, he says they can get as big as oscars, like 5-8" ? is this right, can they really get that big, at the store they are about 2".. should i go ahead and get these or should i wait and get some yellow labs and yellow tops which wont get larger then 4-5" ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do the fish look like? this will help us be able to decide upon an anwser for you


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

well some were just all yellow, one looked like a yellow lab, and some were light blue with dark blue stripes


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ten bucks yellow are electric yellows, other could be one of these that are common there:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2289

or 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=760

HTH


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

well those are going to get too big for me. your most likely correct. thanks ill just find someone who has exactly what i want


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This post was a thread here before. Odds are they are of very poor quality also. I wouldn't purchase them as you really don't know what you are getting.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Also just FYI, oscars get a lot bigger than 8". Try at least a foot or more.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o lisa just cause when their adults and can eat goldfish whole doesn't mean can't be kept in a 10g tank


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I would hate to keep up the maintenance on a 10g tank with an adult oscar in it. I would think it's cruel to keep a fish in a tank it can't even turn around in.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lisachromis said:


> I would hate to keep up the maintenance on a 10g tank with an adult oscar in it. I would think it's cruel to keep a fish in a tank it can't even turn around in.


well said, thank you.


----------

